# Google- Mindfulness for Irritable Bowel Syndrome - PsychCentral.com (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

PsychCentral.com (blog)
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Mindfulness for Irritable Bowel Syndrome*
*PsychCentral.com (blog)*
*Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS) has got to be one of the most miserable disorders a person can have. I should know because I have it. If you have IBS, you know exactly what I am talking about. The constant tummy churning, the non-stop gas and unsightly ...
Bacillus Coagulans help *irritable bowel syndrome*<nobr>Food Consumer</nobr>

<nobr>*all 3 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

